# May I post my issue here if I am not married?



## Godric of Prague

Hallo, 

I have specific issue and I would like to hear advice from people with oversight, people who have their dating times behind them (mostly) and now can advice younger person with their experience. It does not directly involve marriage or children, but it has significant value for the motives. basically it's about smt. like "dating attitude" and "choice of partner" for the sake of future family, if you get my draft. 

Can I post it in "The Family & Parenting Forums" section?

Thanks

G.


----------



## Godric of Prague

oh I guess it does no harm, right? In worst case it will be deleted or moved...


----------



## gouge_away

smt?


----------

